# Public Safety @ Medical Centers



## Deontae21 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey All,
Was wondering if anyone had any experiences with public safety jobs with some of the Boston Hospitals (MGH, Tufts, CHA, etc). Looking for a foot in the door to a R/I or SSPO academy to jumpstart my LE career. Recently took the CS test and looking to do something in the meantime. Any info would be appreciated. 
Thanks!


----------



## Kooz (Jun 29, 2015)

Can you self-sponsor into the R/I Academy. That would be a jump start. What town are you from?


----------



## Kooz (Jun 29, 2015)

Apply apply apply


----------



## Deontae21 (Aug 3, 2015)

Kooz said:


> Can you self-sponsor into the R/I Academy. That would be a jump start. What town are you from?


I'm from Boston, bit I will not have the money to self sponsor right out of college


----------



## Deontae21 (Aug 3, 2015)

woodyd said:


> MGH, Tufts, BMC, Beth Israel and Cambridge Health Alliance all have hybrid Police/Security departments. All five of those departments have SSPOs sworn under Ch. 22c Sec 63, which requires R/I academy and a degree. Tufts and BMC also have some Officers sworn in as Boston Specials under Rule 400. BI has the most proactive and best equipped hospital PD in Boston, also BI along with MGH seem to be the most competitive to get hired at. BMC looks like it could be a fun job but I've never worked there.
> As far as getting hired, you can start off in a non-sworn Public Safety position, do good work and prove yourself and get sent to the Academy within 1-2 years in some cases. It all depends on how many additional sworn people the hospital wants and how many are in line in front of you. Keep an eye on the websites for these hospitals and apply for anything that opens in public safety.
> Brigham and Women's and Children's both have contract security.


Thanks a lot for your info. Definitely helped clear some things up. I'll start applying to all of those places


----------



## Kev0Sparky67 (Oct 23, 2015)

Long time MGHer here. I moved on to bigger/better things about three years ago and am now a sworn LEO. I still keep in touch with the guys/gals I worked with though. Seems like the place is on the decline according to the boots on the ground. The SSPO portion is almost gone - very few officers are attending the RI academy nowadays. Management frowns upon arrests or any proactive type of police work, and has come down hard on guys for using force even when they are justified in doing so. The training emphasized customer service more than anything; nothing wrong with that but when they won't even back the rank and file when things get hairy you know you've got a problem. The bizarre management power structure has continued to grow, with plenty of special project managers still making big bucks while the raises are frozen at two percent. I heard recently two guys were let go because maintenance staff blamed them for not testing elevators or something. Not good, especially since management was supposed to be overseeing that and apparently wasn't. It's the same old hospital gig however, with drunks being ejected, psych patients being restrained, etc. However the dual security/police role is tipping away from the policing aspect and management is not afraid to put pen to paper if guys get too tough.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Hospital work is good training for anyone trying to get into the business.

You'll meet your future "customers' in the ER, go hands on with the skags and learn good universal precautions 

Maybe even find a cute nurse ?


----------



## Deontae21 (Aug 3, 2015)

woodyd said:


> MGH, Tufts, BMC, Beth Israel and Cambridge Health Alliance all have hybrid Police/Security departments. All five of those departments have SSPOs sworn under Ch. 22c Sec 63, which requires R/I academy and a degree. Tufts and BMC also have some Officers sworn in as Boston Specials under Rule 400. BI has the most proactive and best equipped hospital PD in Boston, also BI along with MGH seem to be the most competitive to get hired at. BMC looks like it could be a fun job but I've never worked there.
> As far as getting hired, you can start off in a non-sworn Public Safety position, do good work and prove yourself and get sent to the Academy within 1-2 years in some cases. It all depends on how many additional sworn people the hospital wants and how many are in line in front of you. Keep an eye on the websites for these hospitals and apply for anything that opens in public safety.
> Brigham and Women's and Children's both have contract security.


Thanks for your reply a whike back. I woukd just like to ask another question. How long has the hiring process been typically for pubkic safety positions?


----------

